# synapes



## stratman (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking for info on carbon synapes...I'm looking for a fast bike but comfort is high on my priority list...not a racer..please don't laugh but I currently ride a 89' rock hopper with road tires, speedplay frog pedels...currently ride 30-40 miles at a time..ave speed 13-15mph.any info would be great..also looking at Roubaix...Thanks


----------



## Lozza (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Stratman,
I have just bought an Ultegra equipped Synapse. It is by far the best bike I have ever had! It is very light, very stiff where you want it to be, very compliant where you want it to be, very quick and very comfortable. Puts a big smile on my face every day. Fitted a 2cm shorter stem 'cos the top tube is quite long, and I don't like to be particularly stretched, and changed the Mavic Kyserium Elites for Fulcrum Racing 3's (aka Campag Neutrons) because the Mavic's get very variable reviews on this site. Love it!


----------



## stratman (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lozza !!


----------



## trainCatcher (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been riding a synapse carbon ultegra for five months now and I love it. It is the perfect bike for intense recreational riding. The bike absorbs tons of road chatter, but is very effiecient. Though the geometry is more relaxed, I've used the bike for racing after flipping the stem and removing several risers to get a more aggressive position. The Roubaix is also a nice bike. I liked the feel of the Synapse better so I chose it over the Roubaix.


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

Have had a carbon Synapse dura ace for four months and love it. Climbs like a billy goat, looks beautiful and is very comfortable.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

trainCatcher said:


> I've been riding a synapse carbon ultegra for five months now and I love it. It is the perfect bike for intense recreational riding. The bike absorbs tons of road chatter, but is very effiecient. Though the geometry is more relaxed, I've used the bike for racing after flipping the stem and removing several risers to get a more aggressive position. The Roubaix is also a nice bike. I liked the feel of the Synapse better so I chose it over the Roubaix.


And i liked the 05 Roubaix better because it was more of a relaxed geometery but i really liked the Synapse also. Both had about the same road feel and both were about the same stiffness i thought.


----------



## stratman (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guy's, I'm new to this stuff so i'm trying to learn..so..ultegra vs 105..any thought's..again thanks much!!!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

DA is overpriced and 105 is pretty good but i'd upgrade to Ultegra as the 105 got worn.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

I bought one of the first Synapses about a year ago--the decals still said PAVE instead of the newer SAVE. It was a great bike, and did everything well. It floated over rough spots on teh pavement (a big deal in New England, believe me), and it was still stiff enough to surge forward with every pedal stroke. It was also a nice, light machine.

I say "was" because I crashed very hard in a race a bit over a week ago. I broke the chainstay and gouged the rear dropouts horribly. 

My advice is get the Synapse Ultegra--it has a DA rear derailleur and lighter wheels than the 105, which is where you'll feel the diffefrence. The SI carbon crankset is also very sweet.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

That sucks,whats your next bike?


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

I went a bit insane when I ordered my new bike. My LBS got me a decent deal (about $500 off list) on the BMC SLT01, in sharkskin gray. I can't wait for it to get here. Now if only my broken rib would heal...


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

How do I delete a double post?


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

BikeProf said:


> I bought one of the first Synapses about a year ago--the decals still said PAVE instead of the newer SAVE.QUOTE]
> 
> Can any one tell me if there is any difference between PAVE tecnology and SAVE technology or is it simply a name change?


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

PAVE and SAVE are the same thing. In the pre-production models, C'dale was using PAVE, but changed it about the time they ramped up production. I'm not sure why, except I think some other company (Specialized?) was also using PAVE as the name for their vibration-absorbing technology.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I've been riding a 2001 Trek5200/Ultegra for 5 years. I decided to consider upgrading soI went test riding. I test rode a Synapse yesterday. 

First I test rode a Pinnarello Prince (Aluminum frame with Carbon Seat stays). It had full Campy Chorus and Neutron wheels. Very nice, but definitely not as plush a ride as my OCLV Trek5200. Then I rode a Pinarello F-413 (I think that's the model number?) All Carbon frame, Campy Chorus. This bike was most likely the wrong size. I ride a 58cm trek, and this Pinarello F-413 was a 55. But the guys at the LBS adjusted seat height and did their best to equal things out. 

Finally, I rode the Synapse. Instant LOVE! I liked the bike IMMEDIATELY. It was fast, plush, stiff, smooth, comfortable and spec'd very nicely. I still want to ride a Roubaix (or is the Tarmac closer to the Synapse?)

In any event, Synapse moved right into first place on my list. Truly an enjoyable bike. The one I rode was their black carbon finish. (they call it BBQ I think) It is a dull black and the look did nothing for me. I would probably hold out for the Blue/white or Silver/White. What color do you guys like on your Synapses?


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

I personally prefer the silver/white and that's the one I bought. I really like the bike which is a Dura Ace, SI compact crankset model and find it the perfect mix of comfort and performance for my use. It seems to be an extremely well designed bike.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply sako. I'm really liking the Silver/white. And I have to admit, that the ride of the synapse got me 'excited' from the very very start. And I rode bikes that cost $1000 More that didn't do much for me at all.

I still want to ride a Specialized Roubaix Pro model. Has anyone compared the Synapse and the Roubaix Carbon bikes? Different spec's, both look good. I'm looking at the Synapse with full DA, Kysrium SL wheels, compact crank et all versus the Roubaix Pro which has full DA, including DA wheels. Are the DA wheels better, the same, too close to compare to Kysrium SL's?

Gary


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I tested both and got the 05 Roubaix Comp w/Curcults.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I have now test ridden the Specialized Roubaix Comp, the Tarmac, and S-Works/Dura-ace bikes. The ride quality of the frame was really good, but I thought maybe a 'little' stiffer than the Synapse. That said, I just didn't feel anywhere near as comfortable on the Roubiax or Tarmac. The comfort level of the Synapse, ride quality and geometry just fit me SO much better. 

I am 95% certain I will be ordering a Synapse 1 (Dura-Ace/Ksryrium) I've test ridden a lot of bikes and every time I get on the Synapse, I love it immediately. 

I've test ridden: Pinarello F-413, Orbea Opal, Trek Madone 5.9SL (liked that one a lot), Cannondale CAAD8, Specialized Roubaix, Tarmac and S-Works Tarmac.

I would still love to test ride a Cannondale Six13 or the new System Six, but I still think the design and all Carbon frame of the Synapse are going to give superior comfort for my long group rides, tours etc.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I finally got around to test riding a Synapse yesterday...along with a half dozen other bikes, all in an attempt to narrow down what I was hoping would be a shrinking short-list but instead had been expanding at an alarming rate!

Anyway, the Synapse was everything I had hoped it would be, and even though I probably went into the shop predisposed to favor the Synapse, it really did earn first place amongst the contenders based on ride feel. It glides over the pavement like a hovercraft, on a cushion of air; and, like a hovercraft, it seems to move forward without the slightest provocation.

Close second wound up being a Giant TCR 1 composite. It feels the slightest bit heavier in my hand, which may be enough to cause me to choose the Cannondale, but once on the road its ride was excellent.

Tied for second was a $7000 Merlin Ti bike that my LBS employee let me ride just for comparison. Remarkably responsive bike, I'm just not sure I'd want to tolerate that much "road feel" when I'm in the saddle for 8+ hours. Oh, yeah, plus it's $7000!

But the Synapse is definitely holding on to the #1 slot going into next week's planned more thorough test rides. Didn't like any of the Specialized or Kestrel bikes I tried; in fact, I found the S-Works Tarmac unbelievably uncomfortable, though I think most of that was due to the handlebars.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> I finally got around to test riding a Synapse yesterday...along with a half dozen other bikes, all in an attempt to narrow down what I was hoping would be a shrinking short-list but instead had been expanding at an alarming rate!
> 
> Anyway, the Synapse was everything I had hoped it would be, and even though I probably went into the shop predisposed to favor the Synapse, it really did earn first place amongst the contenders based on ride feel. It glides over the pavement like a hovercraft, on a cushion of air; and, like a hovercraft, it seems to move forward without the slightest provocation.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,

Thanks for the report. I had the exact same experience with the Synapse being instantly likeable, responsive, fast, stiff, yet totally comfortable. I also share your comparison to the Specialized S Works Tarmac. I just didn't feel right on that bike. I am not putting it down as I know many people love it's stiffness, ride quality and more. But none of the Specialized Carbon bikes I tried (Roubaix/S-works/Tarmac) felt like a good fit. The Synapse on the other hand fit like a glove from the first pedal stroke. I've test ridden it three times now in comparison to some other bikes: Trek 5.9SL Madone, CAAD9 C'dale, Orbea Opal, Pinarello Prince and F-413. The Synapse was the best of them all. I still want to ride the new System Six before making my decision. I realize the geometry is more racey, but I have the time and really want to check it out. Keep us posted on your Synapse comparisons and ultimate decision. Gary


----------

